# My First Layout- N-Scale



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my first layout. It is just the start. I will develop it into a good layout hopefully some day . I used grass paper (attached with glue and staples) on a 4x8 table I built. Right now I only have the outer track installed with no scenery or anything, but I will get some soon. I hope to add an inner track as well. This is a DC Ez-track N-scale layout. I will update this post as I continue in advancing this layout!


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vTplovDGF9w


----------



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

I just made my first model building that I will show in the next update and I have started to make trees and add bushes. I hope to add some roads soon as well.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

you could do a lot in that size with n scale


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Well done! Very good start
I've never used grass mat but how do you intend to add roads etc? Maybe cut parts out or something
With the size you have, there is a LOT of potential for that layout, you could put alot of trains or spare a few and have some nice scenery instead
Track plan is good, but why not add a few turnouts/yards to keep you interested, it would make it more fun to operate A turntable would be awesome especially since there is so much space, but you have to cut holes etc which isn't easy
Nice work though, just add a little more in terms of track (you want at least two points) before you start the scenery as ripping up track is no fun.
Maybe at this stage you could consider doing a figure 8 plan, Those are loads of fun to operate as you can run two trains at once and have them going over bridges on top of each other! Just a thought though, I'm sure you have a clear picture of the complete layout in your head.


----------



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

*Update 2*

Here is the building and my first 2 trees ever

http://youtu.be/1A5DO57YnnE


----------

